# Striper fishing on Lake Whitney



## Harold Ray (May 28, 2006)

Elizabeth (8 years), Rebecca (11 years), and I went out with Clay Yadon, a well known striper guide on Lake Whitney, this morning at 6:00 am. We all got up at 4:30 am and headed up to Whitney so we could get on the water around 6:00.

Clay's got a boat, around a 24' model I would think, that is all basics. He fishes for a living, and as it turns out, he knows what he's doing.

He had gotten up at 1:00 am, gone to Lake Aquilla, caught a load of shad, and come back to meet us at Harbor Master Marina just over the Whitney Dam and across the road nearly from the road that runs down to the fishing and put-in site behind the dam on the Brazos.

We took of and in 15 minutes were fishing hot and heavy. I have gone fishing plenty of times before, but I have never caught fish like this. Within an hour, 7:20, we had caught 18 stripers that we kept that weighed from around 3 to 4 pounds up to the 16 pound range, with several coming in between 7 to 12 pounds. They were fat and in great shape, not a thin one in the bunch. We hooked some larger ones that were released as soon as we netted them. A couple of those were larger than all of the rest, maybe 18 pounders. That is a guess, folks, but they were large enough to give a great, hard fight and nearly pull the girls in.

Both Elizabeth and Rebecca had a blast. Elizabeth started fast from the first bite; she is a rough and ready fisherman. Rebecca was a little intimidated at first, but after Elizabeth and I boated 3 or 4, she decided it was time to stop watching and start hauling 'em in. After that, she was hard to keep away from a bowing rod and singing reel!!

By 7:30 am, it was over, and we were tired and happy. The girls and I had a blast!!

Thought I would give y'all a report of the great fun we had!!

Oh yeah, if you want to go out with a good striper guide, Clay Yadon, 817-219-3707, does a great job, and he seems like a good man. He was great with the girls, and I've set another trip up for August 11 with him for Tate, Megan, and me. Clay's fee is $300.00, and he provides everything but the food and drinks, which we took but didn't have time to enjoy.

Ray

Rebecca, Elizabeth, Ray (L to R):








Rebecca and Elizabeth:








Clay's contact number:








A shot of Clay:








Clay and the girls:


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations! That sounds like an awesome morning and those are indeed some healthy stripers! I assume those were all caught on shad? And deep? Hope you do as well in August.

Tom


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great trip up to Whitney, the biggest stripers in Texas are coming from that lake now.
Sounds like you had a quality experience with Clay. Kudos to him for showing you guys a good time!


----------



## Harold Ray (May 28, 2006)

Shad and 25 to 34 feet deep!


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds like a heack of a day.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great report....and WTG on those stripers. Lake Whitney produced the heaviest stripers on the TSA tour this year. Some really good fish there.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome! Wouldn't mind making the trek to Lake Whitney to chase the zebras!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great catch, on some really big Stripers!


----------

